# Warnings galore!



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 11, 2014)

This is a picture of the warning sign posted at the rest area in Utah 50 miles east of Wendover, NV, near the salt flats.  What is unique about this is if you are facing south looking just below the sign you can see the Hazardous Chemical Disposal plant in the distance.  No warning about that.

View attachment 8439


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

True...but the plant will not move....hide....and crawl up your leg.


----------

